# Resting rave signature beans



## pricey73 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi all

Just got some beans delivered today and was wondering on how long i should rest them for? As these are popular beans i presume most of you have worked out the best times.

I ordered some of Raves resealable bags so opened the 1kg bag and split it into four of those .

Just not sure how long i can hold out as this is my first ever fresh bean delivery !

Cheers


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

I normally let rave coffee rest for 8-10 days.


----------



## pricey73 (Apr 7, 2014)

Cheers for the reply , had a feeling i'd have to wait !

Ill stick to tea for now then


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

The real trick is to time the purchase of a new batch of beans so they will be fully rested by the time you need them. I never quite manage this and end up just having to get stuck in a few days early.


----------



## pricey73 (Apr 7, 2014)

I got caught out to be honest i have just been bought a new machine that i wasn't expecting to get for another month , so i always planned to buy the beans before.

Certainly not the worst thing to happen !

But im sure ill leave the next order late anyway !


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I usually rest Rave Sig Blend for a good 10 days from roast.


----------



## pricey73 (Apr 7, 2014)

Think ill have to order a small rested bag from somewhere till then , i bought a bag of Tesco finest beans to have a play with but can't use them now i have the fresh Rave beans !


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Agree with 7-10 days recommendation I'm afraid.

You can start them earlier but you won't get the best from them. If you're doing this earliest is 4-5 days, don't try it before this unless your using it for brewed.


----------



## pricey73 (Apr 7, 2014)

Many thanks for all your replies


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

The trick here I suggest is to try a couple of shots after 7 days, they should taste ok but not outstanding. When they have got to 10 days THEN the flavour really hits you. It's only a suggestion though, but based on my real life experience with these beans.

Ian


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

That's a good tip, I've done the same thing before. It helps to identify flavours and how they change with resting time.


----------



## pricey73 (Apr 7, 2014)

As I'm completely new to the world of fresh beans i will certainly try that tip so i can see how the flavours change


----------



## Squall (Mar 25, 2012)

Does the 1kg size come in a resealable bag?


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Squall said:


> Does the 1kg size come in a resealable bag?


Nope, it's got a one way valve but that's it. I'm not personally bothered by this, I just roll the top down and put a clip over it.


----------



## Squall (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I've been resting most beans I get in to the shop for upwards of 7 days. Try them on the first couple of days. Then at 7 days. Depending on the roast and bean, you'll notice a profound difference.

I find that filtering a portion, be it aeropress or pourover and lengthening the brew a bit with hot water is the best way to tell subtle differences.


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

So on the flip side if generally a couple of weeks waiting is recommended before you indulge, what is the absolute max before you'd throw them away because you'd deem them undrinkable.

Now I know any self respecting coffee aficionado would no more let good beans go that long than suck on a spoonful of Nescafe granules, but circumstances may dictate this could happen. I guess again it would depend on the bean but as a general rule of theumb are we talking weeks or months here? Or is it a case of grind em taste em and if you spit em out, throw em?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

After opening, I'd say about a month tops. But to notice a difference, you'd have to have a seriously well honed and sensitive palette.

The grind n taste would be the best bet.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

If you think you will have them for a prolonged period once opened (no chance in my house) then give some consideration to freezing some.


----------



## pricey73 (Apr 7, 2014)

Had a few cups the last couple of days ,have gone through a fair amount in trying to get the right grind and tamp ,which i knew would be the case

Nothing special at all really which ties in with all your thoughts

So I'm looking forward to the next few days to see a change ,and possibly not sleep due to testing !!


----------



## pricey73 (Apr 7, 2014)

Just had a read through the tutorials etc and realised trying to get a good shot out of a single basket isn't the best idea!

This explains the trouble I've been having .

Should have done my research before it would seem


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

Which blend do you have? Italian job has robusta that likes to be ground just a tiny bit coarser. Signature blend tends to age quicker once open so you may find moving through the grind settings more often... Go for around 19-20gr in a double basket and tamp lightly, like a good handshake


----------



## pricey73 (Apr 7, 2014)

It was signature

And thanks i will give it a try tomorrow


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Big O said:


> Which blend do you have? Italian job has robusta that likes to be ground just a tiny bit coarser. Signature blend tends to age quicker once open so you may find moving through the grind settings more often... Go for around 19-20gr in a double basket and tamp lightly, like a good handshake


Depends what machine and basket combo it is. You'd never get 19-20 in a stock silvia basket for example....

Even a stock gaggia basket wouldny git 20g surely? Shirely....


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Depends what machine and basket combo it is. You'd never get 19-20 in a stock silvia basket for example....
> 
> Even a stock gaggia basket wouldny git 20g surely? Shirely....


Ah just realised, I did mean to ask "which blender do you have" I. E. Grinder/coffee makina... I guess blend works too! but surely, surely there is a way?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

If your using a Gaggia stock basket, I found a 15g-16g dose worked best. 16.5g max depending on the bean.

I found Signature works better with milk rather than a straight espresso.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Even a stock gaggia basket wouldny git 20g surely? Shirely....


16 tops bro

!!!


----------

